# Snowbear On A Geo Tracker!



## Bayboy (Feb 2, 2008)

Have anybody uses a snowbear plow on a Geo Tracker before or do anyone have any pics with the plow on. I have a 1994 2door 4wd Tracker I want to mount a small plow on it for doing my small driveway home and at my cabin. Not going to use it for commercial use. My snowblower crapped out on me so I am looking tp spend somewhere between $1000-$1500 any help would be appreicated. I live in newfoundland and snowplows here are outrageous in price.canadiantire sells a snowbear brand Thanks Craig tymusic


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

Is there a mount for it? If so - go for it!


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

I've seen a SnowBear on a GeoTracker and it seemed to work fine. Not sure if they have a "bolt-on" mount for that model, but they also have a universal mount kit that any welder should be able to figure how to mount right up.

One thing to keep in mind, it is one thing to plow with and every storm and quite another to try to clear a drive or road that has had multiple snows pile up and settle & harden. A blower can usually still chew its way through such packed snow.

Good Luck


----------



## Bayboy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes I called them yesterday they do have a one for a geo tracker. Will I need chains on my tires? Do you have any pics with a snowbear on a geo tracker?


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

Have seen many trackers w/small poly plows on them. Dont wait till the storm is over to plow is getting more then 6" or so. Good luck


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

Glad to hear they have a bolt-on mount for a Geo.....from what I hear you may still have to "tweak" some of their mounts a bit to fit perfectly though. No big deal.

Whether you "need" to use chains all depends, but I would certainly have at least one set of V-bar chains "just-in-case". I would also plan on several hundred pounds of ballast (sand bags work well) in the rear mainly for traction. Real snow tires (not just all-season) can make a big difference too. I chain-up regularly, but many folks never chain up. If after 5 years they are still in the bag, they were still good cheap insurance and add to your ballast. Use low-range most of the time, at least in heavier snow.

Good Luck


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

My bowtie;515337 said:


> Have seen many trackers w/small poly plows on them. Dont wait till the storm is over to plow is getting more then 6" or so. Good luck


yeah...especially if your paid per push.lol


----------



## Bayboy (Feb 2, 2008)

Okey thanks guys for you help!


----------



## CowboyPenner (Feb 16, 2008)

I was going to do the same thing but I got rid of my '95 Tracker before I got the chance to put one on it.


----------

